# vacationer to Pensacola Help



## thibodaux (Jun 21, 2011)

Going to vacation on the beautiful Pensacola Beach and contribute to the local economy in a couple of weeks. I am thinking of hauling the boat over from Mississippi. I will be staying on Santa Rosa Island.

I am going to get a map of the local hotspot when I get there. I was wondering if you kind folks can help with a couple of boating questions:

1. Launch recommendation on the island for bay fishing.
2. the best/closet launch if I want to fish the pass. I would rather tow the boat a few miles than to run the boat a few miles.
3. Where to get live or fresh baits.


Much thanks in advance.


----------



## 82whaler (Sep 28, 2007)

Hope you enjoy your stay with us.
There are no launches on the island, If you are staying around Pensacola Beach
your best launch will be back across the bridge at Shoreline Park South in
Gulf Breeze. Baits live and dead and the maps are available in Gulf Breeze at
Hot Spots Bait and Tackle 211 Gulf Breeze Pkwy 850-916-7176 these folks 
will gladly help you with any questions you may have.


----------



## thibodaux (Jun 21, 2011)

Much thanks 82 whaler. Do you know if there is a launch at Fort Pickens.


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

There are no ramps on Ft Pickens. The ramp at Shoreline Park and the ramp at the south end of the 3 mile bridge will be the closest ramps to where you are staying and relatively equidistant from Pensacola Pass.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Like everybody else said, there are no launches on Santa Rosa or at Ft. Pickens. Your best bet is Shoreline. There are places in Pensacola to launch that are really close to the Pass, but it will take you forever to get there from Santa Rosa.
Hot Spots and some other places for bait, tackle, advice.
The pass is about 7 miles from Shoreline Park (or thereabouts); it will take you about 10-15 minutes to get to the Pass from there, depending on your speed. If you want to fish the bay, you are right there if you launch from Shoreline.
Make sure that you read up on the latest fishing regs, etc. because the FWC will be prowling around all over the place.


----------



## thibodaux (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks all. I think Shoreline will be my best bet. God Bless.


----------

